# New here



## Jodiethespiller (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, glad to be here! Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Oliviadavid (Mar 4, 2018)

Welcome aboard, I am also new here


----------



## MaxScott (May 6, 2018)

Welcome to community!


----------



## briannafreeman (May 27, 2018)

Welcome to Specktra! I'm glad you're here. This is a wonderful website! You're going to love all of the things about makeup.


----------



## amandaperkins (May 31, 2018)

Hi, everyone. I am also new one here.


----------



## toupeemoor (Jun 12, 2018)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## GLITTERCUTCREASE (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi ! :   )


----------



## Yamly (Jul 18, 2018)

I am a newbie too and I like this forum


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 18, 2018)

Yamly said:


> I am a newbie too and I like this forum



 Welcome!


----------



## Tove (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi everybody


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 31, 2018)

Tove said:


> Hi everybody



 Welcome!


----------

